
Ask HN: WTF is wrong with the Canadian visa form? - asenna
I was planning to visit Canada and so started the application process for a tourist visa.<p>This process, requires a form to be filled up(IMM 5257). The form is found here - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cic.gc.ca&#x2F;english&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;kits&#x2F;forms&#x2F;IMM5257E.PDF<p>The problem is, the form just does not show up! I&#x27;ve tried it on 3 different computers with all types of browsers and Adobe reader. I just get this &quot;Please Wait...&quot; message -  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;lEpxVn3<p>I&#x27;ve even asked my friends to check and they get the same message on their machines.<p>I sent a mail to their tech team and I got this reply after 10 days today - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;UnROS 
which basically says I need to use the proper PDF viewer.<p>Meanwhile, being a software developer, I&#x27;ve fixed some pretty complex bugs on client projects. But the Canadian visa process is making me feel dumb :)<p>This is not really a rant, but I am just curious as to what kind of sorcery might be happening over here.
======
hackerboos
Ha this is still a problem?

I made an application 2 years ago and all the forms that allow you to save
information had to be opened (when using a Mac) with an offline PDF viewer.
Firefox and Chrome possibly fall back to using preview which doesn't the form
saving capabilities it seems.

Read only PDFs from the CIC site work fine though.

------
jeffmould
Tried it and had same problem with Chrome, Firefox, and Safari. To fix, I
saved the file and opened it with Adobe Reader outside the browser. Worked
fine then. I did get a certificate warning when opening though, so that may be
the problem in the browser.

------
hubert123
works fine in Internet Explorer. The problem appears to be sitting in front of
the PC!! (it is very common that government websites only work on IE)

~~~
asenna
That's really weird. That's the first thing I did when it did not work on my
macbook.

I checked on a windows 10 machine on IE. Did not work on that either. I'm
guessing it has to do with the IE version (older or newer, not sure).

Thanks for replying

~~~
hubert123
my IE version is: 11.545.10586.0 if you want to know just try several
different compatability modes on your IE until it works

